# Confused about lighting



## Ivyrose

I'm trying to set up a planted aquarium but I'm very confused about the lighting. I bought an Aqueon Floramax plant growth light but it's only 17Watts which is only 2Watts higher than the regular aquarium light bulb I already have this seems as though there's very little difference and I'm wondering if I need a higher Wattage? I also confused about reflectors which I read are necessary but I see no place in my aquarium where I could squeeze a reflector in between the bulb and the top of the light fixture. I'd appreciate any help.

Thank you.


----------



## fishyjoe24

the 2-3 watts per a gallon is a out dated rule, that was common when all ther was, was t8 and t12 bulbs. it's all about par what size bulb is this aquaeon and how tall is your tank?


----------



## Ivyrose

Thanks for your reply. It's a 29 gallon aquarium 18 3/4" high. The light bulb is a T8 24" long. I have not opened either of these I just bought them to start the tank so I can return them. I already have a 15 gallon aquarium with fish and plant that I have had some success growing plants in but I wanted to concentrate more on the plants with this aquarium. I've read so much on this I'm totally confused.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Newt

If you are a plant, its really about PUR. The WPG Rule really only dealt with T12 bulbs.

Anyway, a 29 is quite deep. Three or 4 of those Aqueon T8's would be good.

What do you have for a reflector now?

Aqueon makes 2 other styles that have different spectral outputs. I'll have to take a look at them to remember which is which. The Flora bulb maybe a plant light with very little green light in the wavelength output. This would make it appear dim to human eyes.

Read thru some of the sticky threads in the Lighting Forum.


----------



## Ivyrose

Thanks Newt. 

I don't have a reflector and I have not seen any in the stores where would I get one? 
The light fixture only has output for 1 bulb do you think I should get another type of aquarium, do you have any suggestions? I looked at the Aqueon bulbs in the store and even the full spectrum lights had low wattage. Gosh I never thought it would be this complicated!

I'll read through the Lighting forum thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Michael

Ivyrose, this is a confusing subject, so don't feel bad.

The light fixture you have now probably cannot be easily upgraded enough to grow plants. Since it is new, I suggest you take it back. To get medium light in your tank, you need a fixture that has 2 T5 Normal Output (NO) fluorescent tubes in it, or 1 T5 High Output (HO) tube.

T5 refers to the diameter of the fluorescent tube. For some bizarre reason, these tubes are measured in 1/8 inch increments, so T5 means that the tube is 5/8" in diameter.

You do not need a special plant tube or grow light. You do need a tube that produces "day light" or "cool white" light. These terms are vague, so look for the color temperature of the tube. This is yet another long discussion, but color temperature is measured in degrees Kelvin, abbreviated K. Try to find a tube that is between 6,500 K and 8,000 K. Tubes with higher or lower K do not produce as much light in the wavelengths that are useful to plants. although they may look good to the human eye.

Good luck, and post again if you have more questions.


----------



## Newt

Michael has some good points. If you decide to go to a new style get a T5HO (HO= high ouput).

Kelvin is not the way to choose a bulb for a planted tank, IMO. It tells you nothing about the light being emitted by the bulb (the spectral output).

Below are the 3 Aqueon bulb spectral outputs. You need a bulb that produces light in both the blue and red wavelengths for plants and a little green to add brightness for the human eye.


----------



## Michael

Newt, I agree that spectral analysis is the best way to choose a light. But Ivyrose is already overwelmed by all the techno-speak. 6500-8000K will at least point him/her in the right direction.


----------



## Newt

Yes. BUT choose a quality bulb so you dont end up with a green hue or some other objectionable color. I have found it best to mix bulbs and end up with a white light.


----------



## Ivyrose

Thank you everyone for all the advice I feel as though at least I've got a grasp on this. I was going by the packaging on the light bulbs which said it was for plant growth and was obviously way off but now I know what I'm looking for. I'm going to take both the aquarium and the light bulb back to the store.

This is a wonderful site I've already learned a lot from just reading through the different threads and thanks again for all the help.


----------

